# Humminbird map card



## jkonyesni1985 (Mar 29, 2012)

I just got a humminbird 597 hd di and I was wondering if anyone had a upgrade map. The built in map OS not very good. Dosent show reefs or anything. Thanks

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I purchased a humminbird 788 ci this year and got a hotmaps premium card with it , was 139.00 extra but it will show reef complex on lake erie, shows contours also, never had it jacked up very tight but well worth the extra money. Mike


----------



## jkonyesni1985 (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks mike will ne buying that card

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Forker (May 5, 2011)

Hummingbird website...new lakemaster OHIO map.


----------



## jkonyesni1985 (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks forker I didn't know that map was out yet

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Forker...do you have that map card?
If so how do you like it? Have you used any Navionics cards to compare it to?
I have the Navionics East Platinum in my 1197 and it's decent but I'm always looking for something a little better if it's out there. $124 for two states is kind of steep so I'm hoping to find some feedback. Thanks!


----------



## KirtH (Apr 13, 2012)

I am a Navionics fan for the reasons stated above, hard to top that!


----------



## Rough House (Jun 1, 2012)

big fan of the navionics card. Have the platinum east and the freshest data up is awesome.


----------

